# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  भारत का नमक: देश का नमक

## guruji

क्या आप जानते हैं - जो नमक आप 16 रूपए प्रति किलो खरीद रहे हैं उसकी वास्तविक कीमत क्या है?
60 पैसे प्रति किलो

----------


## badboy123455

:confused::confused::confused::confused:

----------


## guruji

जी हाँ ! अगर आप चाहें तो उसी कम्पनी के स्तर का नमक एक दूसरी कम्पनी जो कपड़े धोने का पाउडर बनाती है की गुजरात स्थित फ़ैक्टरी से 6000 रुपए में एक सौ क्विंटल नमक( बिना पैकिंग) खरीद सकते हैं।
चाहे यह कम्पनी भी पैकिंग करके अपना नमक ऊंचे मूल्य पर बेचती है।




> :confused::confused::confused::confused:

----------


## The Hero

> जी हाँ ! अगर आप चाहें तो उसी कम्पनी के स्तर का नमक एक दूसरी कम्पनी जो कपड़े धोने का पाउडर बनाती है की गुजरात स्थित फ़ैक्टरी से 6000 रुपए में एक *सौ क्विंटल* नमक( बिना पैकिंग) खरीद सकते हैं।
> चाहे यह कम्पनी भी पैकिंग करके अपना नमक ऊंचे मूल्य पर बेचती है।


मतलब १० टन 
गुरु जी , क्या ये "निरमा" कंपनी है ?

----------


## groopji

गुरूजी आपकी कही बात तो एकदम सटीक है किन्तु अब आज के परिपेक्ष्य में ये नहीं लगता की एक और नमक क्रान्ति होगी ........ अब तो भाव चाहे तीस ही क्यों न हो जाए .......अभी किसी शापिंग माल में मैंने नमक 42 रुपये किलो वाला भी देखा था ..... ना जाने वो नमक कौन से स्वाद का होगा

----------


## badboy123455

> गुरूजी आपकी कही बात तो एकदम सटीक है किन्तु अब आज के परिपेक्ष्य में ये नहीं लगता की एक और नमक क्रान्ति होगी ........ अब तो भाव चाहे तीस ही क्यों न हो जाए .......अभी किसी शापिंग माल में मैंने नमक 42 रुपये किलो वाला भी देखा था ..... ना जाने वो नमक कौन से स्वाद का होगा


*मीठा नमक होगा*

----------


## badboy123455

> जी हाँ ! अगर आप चाहें तो उसी कम्पनी के स्तर का नमक एक दूसरी कम्पनी जो कपड़े धोने का पाउडर बनाती है की गुजरात स्थित फ़ैक्टरी से 6000 रुपए में एक सौ क्विंटल नमक( बिना पैकिंग) खरीद सकते हैं।
> चाहे यह कम्पनी भी पैकिंग करके अपना नमक ऊंचे मूल्य पर बेचती है।


*पर गुरुदेव ये नमक इतना सस्ता क्यों हे ,साठ पैसे तो पेकिंग में ही लग जाते होंगे ,*

----------


## The Hero

> गुरूजी आपकी कही बात तो एकदम सटीक है किन्तु अब आज के परिपेक्ष्य में ये नहीं लगता की एक और नमक क्रान्ति होगी ........ अब तो भाव चाहे तीस ही क्यों न हो जाए .......अभी किसी शापिंग माल में मैंने नमक 42 रुपये किलो वाला भी देखा था ..... ना जाने वो नमक कौन से स्वाद का होगा


जबकि नमक पर सरकार कोई भी टैक्स नहीं लगाती है |

----------


## groopji

> जबकि नमक पर सरकार कोई भी टैक्स नहीं लगाती है |


हा हा हा ..... "क्योकि इस नमक में ग्लूकोज है"

----------


## guruji

> मतलब १० टन 
> गुरु जी , क्या ये "निरमा" कंपनी है ?


जी हाँ !

यह कम्पनी उत्तरी भारत में दो किलो*25 का पैक 270 रुपए का बेच रही है। यानि 2 किलो नमक 11 रुपए का जिस पर अंकित मूल्य है 20 रुपए।
जबकि दूसरी कम्पनी 1 किलो*50 का पैक 700 रुपए में बेच रही है जिस पर अंकित मूल्य है 16 रुपए।
दोनों कम्पनियों के उत्पाद की गुणवत्ता समान है।

----------


## guruji

एक अन्य कम्पनी 200 ग्राम नमक शायद 20 रुपए का बेच रही है। यही कम्पनी तम्बाकू का कारोबार भी करती है।

----------


## guruji

आपने धयान नहीं दिया कि मैंने लिखा है बिना पैकिंग के फ़ैक्ट्री में !



> *पर गुरुदेव ये नमक इतना सस्ता क्यों हे ,साठ पैसे तो पेकिंग में ही लग जाते होंगे ,*

----------


## badboy123455

> आपने धयान नहीं दिया कि मैंने लिखा है बिना पैकिंग के फ़ैक्ट्री में !





> क्या आप जानते हैं - जो नमक आप 16 रूपए प्रति किलो खरीद रहे हैं उसकी वास्तविक कीमत क्या है?
> 60 पैसे प्रति किलो


*
गुरु महाराज आपने दूसरी प्रविष्टि में लिखा हे शायद 

*

----------


## anang

वो कम्पनी देशवासियों के देशप्रेम की भावना का शोषण कर रही है।

----------


## draculla

> क्या आप जानते हैं - जो नमक आप 16 रूपए प्रति किलो खरीद रहे हैं उसकी वास्तविक कीमत क्या है?
> 60 पैसे प्रति किलो


गुरु जी क्या आपके कंपनी के लगत मूल्य के साथ यह दाम बता रहे हैं?
यानी की क्या इस दाम में फेक्टरी को खड़ा करने में लगा खर्च भी जुड़ा हुआ है?

----------

